# Freie Kapazität: Erstellung techn. Zeichnungen, Stromlaufpläne usw. z. B. mit Eplan



## CADministrator (16 Januar 2008)

Zwei meiner attraktiven technischen Zeichnerinnen sind kurzfristig (vormittags) verfügbar - Raum Hannover oder Homeoffice.
Stundensatz nur VB 35 Euro für TOP-Kräfte: Jahrelange Erfahrung in CAD Dokumentationserstellung...

Sofortkontakt: 0171 9873030, Andreas Loeffl


----------

